# Slide 650 B Alu Next Generation



## ChrisStahl (4. Mai 2014)

Unsere 2015er Generation wird ab Herbst lieferbar sein. Bodo hat die gesamte Palette überarbeitet. Neue Modelle, grelle Farben, alles leichter, schöner, toller....wir sind gespannt!


----------



## filiale (4. Mai 2014)

was ich nie verstehen werde warum es euch so schwer fällt bei einem ausstellungsbike, auch wenn nur prototyp, man keine lust hat 10min zu investieren um die leitungen abzulängen.auch wenn keiner damit fährt gibt es dem kunden ein besseres gefühl wenn kein zusammgestückeltes bike zur werbung ausgestellt wird.dann lieber die leitungen weglassen.
das war auf der messe beim slide 130 auch ein provisorium.vor tausenden von kunden.und später bei den ersten auslieferungen auch nicht viel besser trotz des versprechens dass es noch geändert wird.
ich hoffe ihr lasst euch mal ein cooles konzept einfallen um es optisch schicker hinzubekommen. Bei rennrädern geht es doch durch den lenker. gleich mal nen patent anmelden 
danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (4. Mai 2014)




----------



## ChrisStahl (4. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> was ich nie verstehen werde warum es euch so schwer fällt bei einem ausstellungsbike, auch wenn nur prototyp, man keine lust hat 10min zu investieren um die leitungen abzulängen.auch wenn keiner damit fährt gibt es dem kunden ein besseres gefühl wenn kein zusammgestückeltes bike zur werbung ausgestellt wird.dann lieber die leitungen weglassen.
> das war auf der messe beim slide 130 auch ein provisorium.vor tausenden von kunden.und später bei den ersten auslieferungen auch nicht viel besser trotz des versprechens dass es noch geändert wird.
> ich hoffe ihr lasst euch mal ein cooles konzept einfallen um es optisch schicker hinzubekommen. Bei rennrädern geht es doch durch den lenker. gleich mal nen patent anmelden
> danke.



Wir probieren diverse Vorbaulängen und fangen bei den ganz kurzen an. Damit ist die Frage beantwortet


----------



## filiale (4. Mai 2014)

Danke


----------



## Varun (6. Mai 2014)

Weiß-Blau-Schwarz mit weißer Pike und Shimano-Ausstattung, das wär mal was feines


----------

